
European investment platforms - rcruz1989
Why does it seem that the European fintechs are advanced in every area of personal finance, except for investing? Robinhood etc has existed for years and yet we have nothing across the pond!
======
BrettonWilliams
As someone who has lived on both sides of the pond, I know what you mean. They
had contactless pay and chips in Europe like a decade before.

I think there are a couple platforms like RH launching. Revolut is doing one,
and there is www.ninetynine.com is in the EU.

Have patience!!

~~~
rcruz1989
Interesting. I'll check them out, although I'm not getting my hopes up.

